# Looking for 12' Pusher with Cat IT Connection



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Really looking for a 12' Pusher with the Cat IT connection for a Cat 914 Loader. I've been looking all over, calling ads I've seen, and I haven't had any luck...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would look for/buy the pusher style you want and have the mounts custom made. Or cat seems to have mounts on hand sometimes. Not sure exactly about IT series though.. good luck on your search


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

New? Used?


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> New? Used?


Not opposed to either... Just wasn't looking to break the bank...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Any competent fab shop should be able to make the mount for you with little effort. We've got a local Amish fabrication shop that builds mounts for 75-400 bucks.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

We had some cat IT ears cut out a few years back by a machine shop. I just took a piece of cardboard and traced out one side of it off the bucket. once I had the cardboard pattern I cut it out and traced it onto a piece of 3/4" plywood scrap I had and cut it out. Drilled the hole in it for the pin and actually hooked it right into the loader to make sure it was what I wanted and would work. Took that to the machine shop and told them i needed that exact thing cut out in 1" thick steel. I think it was 1". I know I have a thread on here somewhere about it too but it had to have been 5 years or more.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

here is a link to a thread that has a picture of the one that I had made.
http://www.plowsite.com/threads/quick-coupler-plate.138497/#post-1497220


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

BOSS makes a mount bar for their loader and backhoe box to convert over and weld on loader arm ears for your machine. I would highly suggest a boss box also.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Pless Liveboxx with CAT IT we have it in stock.
1-866-362-1688


----------

